# Golden Mantella setup (Mantella aurantiaca)



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, this is the permanent enclosure for my group of aurantiaca. Its been up and running for a few months now and honestly, I think its one of my favorite tanks, based on simplicity, aesthetic, and of course, the wonderful contrast of orange on green. Enjoy!

YouTube - Mantella aurantiaca and 10g enclosure


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice looks full already I like the mantellas also very colorful.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I like the mantellas, Good job on the tank


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Great tank. Its interesting how your golden mantellas have more of a pinkish color.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Good looking tank and cool frogs . Great job Ray !


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

moothefrog said:


> Great tank. Its interesting how your golden mantellas have more of a pinkish color.


That might just be the lighting, they are very, very bright orange...and I rarely use naturose (maybe one feeding every six weeks).


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you going to be at FrogDay? I am looking for some golden mantellas if you have any pm me with prices


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

froggies3 said:


> Are you going to be at FrogDay? I am looking for some golden mantellas if you have any pm me with prices


This thread is almost 2 years old haha. Maybe try PMing him.


----------

